# Body mechanics



## redbull (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, I've been reading through the forum about body mechanics and here's my problem: 

1. When you lift, keep the load as close to the core of your body as possible and your back as straight as possible.

* My arms aren't very long, but my partner's are. When we are moving the patient from the bed to the stretcher, i have to reach a little further thus putting strain on my upper back when I pull (or get pulled). Does anyone have any advice here? I tried to lwoer the bed, that helps a bit, as I can maneuver and lift the patient a bit better with more of my strength. I can't really get my strength up when its just my arms/biceps in control.


----------



## clibb (Oct 23, 2010)

Thought you were supposed to use your legs while lifting? That's where I've heard everywhere else...


----------



## 46Young (Oct 23, 2010)

Put the bed at hip/belt level. Your pull is strongest from there. The person that's "throwing" should be the one that's taller, or has longer limbs. The shorter person should be "catching." If the bed's too high, you need to reach over more, and you feel it right in your lower back. Also, always fully open up a draw sheet and spread it out over the cot. It helps in moving the pt, and you can also slide the pt up if they're slouching, w/o having to underhook their armpits, which can lead to an orthopedic injury in the elderly.


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try to get gravity to work for you. Have the cot or bed that the pt is going to be a little bit lower than where they are coming from. An inch or two is enough.  Do the move in two or three moves. Eg: Move the pt half way then get on or off the bed to finish the move. 

 I had a old nurse tried to give me crap once for leaving a boot print on a bed sheet after moving a heavy pt. My reply was simple " I've only got one back and I don't do the laundry".


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 24, 2010)

as outbac stated in his last post, is if the patient is heavier than your upper body can lift then move the patient to the edge of the bed, and stand on the bed(With your feet, dont kneel on the bed, you dont know what nasties are on the bed) and just use your legs are leverage


----------



## MMiz (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifting a patient on a bed is one of the most challenging and potentially dangerous parts of working in EMS.  I've found the following to work best:
1.  The cot should be lower than the bed/surface.
2.  You are more pulling a person with a combined lifting action instead of just lifting them.
3.  The person next to the cot pulls the patient while the person on the other side/on top of the bed lifts and moves the patient.

During my first clinical rotation the crew spend 12 hours lecturing me on the problems with lifting patients on large beds, and when I showed up for my next shift we had to take one of them to the urgent care because he threw his back on a king bed.

Practice lifting and stay in shape.

Good luck!


----------



## feldy (Oct 25, 2010)

On one of my first clinicals the crew gave me some pointers on lifting the cot and doing a sheet transfer after they noticed my technique could be harmful to my back in the future. I found this advice helped out a lot.

1. Always lift with your legs and keep your head up. When you lift up, look up slightly with your eyes. This will keep you from dropping your head and arching your back. 

2. Lift from the lower handles when possible (especially if you are shorter which i am not but this will help reduce strain on shoulders (people to tend to shrug their shoulders at the peak of the lift).

3. For a draw sheet transfer, the person on the far side of the bed (while you could stand) put one knee down on the bed and push of when lifting while you keep your head up.

These are things you dont learn in school you just learn by practice and frequency. So if you are just starting out, and something feels awkward when you are lifting or you feel like you are straining. STOP and take a look at how you are lifting and readjust yourself.


----------



## redbull (Oct 26, 2010)

46Young said:


> Put the bed at hip/belt level. Your pull is strongest from there. The person that's "throwing" should be the one that's taller, or has longer limbs. The shorter person should be "catching." If the bed's too high, you need to reach over more, and you feel it right in your lower back. Also, always fully open up a draw sheet and spread it out over the cot. It helps in moving the pt, and you can also slide the pt up if they're slouching, w/o having to underhook their armpits, which can lead to an orthopedic injury in the elderly.



Thanks guys!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 27, 2010)

redbull said:


> Hi, I've been reading through the forum about body mechanics and here's my problem:
> 
> 1. When you lift, keep the load as close to the core of your body as possible and your back as straight as possible.
> 
> * My arms aren't very long, but my partner's are. When we are moving the patient from the bed to the stretcher, i have to reach a little further thus putting strain on my upper back when I pull (or get pulled). Does anyone have any advice here? I tried to lwoer the bed, that helps a bit, as I can maneuver and lift the patient a bit better with more of my strength. I can't really get my strength up when its just my arms/biceps in control.


 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/4/muscle/middle-back

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/5/muscle/lower-back

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/14/muscle/glutes

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/7/muscle/quadriceps

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/10/muscle/triceps

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/1/muscle/chest

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/15/muscle/biceps

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/13/muscle/abdominals

Here are some exercises that should help with your technique on lifting and moving pts.  Remember, technique is everything; especially where your head is and where you are looking.  If you look in the wrong place (not looking up at the ceiling and such) you will greatly increase your chances of injuring yourself.

Good luck


----------



## redbull (Oct 27, 2010)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/4/muscle/middle-back
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/5/muscle/lower-back
> 
> ...



Hi

Actually i work out quite alot -- it's just that Im not that tlal so it makes everything just a bit harder. It's easy for me to deadlift 180 but pulling a patient towards me onto the stretcher with shorter arms is hard.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 27, 2010)

redbull said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually i work out quite alot -- it's just that Im not that tlal so it makes everything just a bit harder. It's easy for me to deadlift 180 but pulling a patient towards me onto the stretcher with shorter arms is hard.


 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BWSupineRow.html

Then start doing this.  Because when you're the one pulling the pt from one bed to the other, that is what you are doing: a wide grip row.  This should make it easier.  I modify this exercise by resting my feet on a bench adding more body weight.  Great core workout.  The Marines Semper Fi *to the* *corp*.  We, as a healthcare profession, need to Semper Fi *to our* *core*.  We'll last a lot longer and injure ourselves a lot less.  This is a good way to do so.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 27, 2010)

redbull said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually i work out quite alot -- it's just that Im not that tlal so it makes everything just a bit harder. It's easy for me to deadlift 180 but pulling a patient towards me onto the stretcher with shorter arms is hard.


 
BTW, you may already know this and practice this routinely, but just in case.  Always, always, *always* move each and every pt slow, steady, and as one unit with your partner or group.  Jerking and not moving as one are also reasons why the healthcare profession has a high incidence rate of work-related back injuries.  This is a statistic, folks.

http://www.bls.gov/iif/oshwc/osh/os/ostb2423.pdf


----------



## redbull (Oct 27, 2010)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BWSupineRow.html
> 
> Then start doing this.  Because when you're the one pulling the pt from one bed to the other, that is what you are doing: a wide grip row.  This should make it easier.  I modify this exercise by resting my feet on a bench adding more body weight.  Great core workout.  The Marines Semper Fi *to the* *corp*.  We, as a healthcare profession, need to Semper Fi *to our* *core*.  We'll last a lot longer and injure ourselves a lot less.  This is a good way to do so.



COOL! Thanks, I'm gonna do this when i go to the gym before work tomorrow. I've seen this exercise done before, I guess we can file it under the "functional" workout. I hope it works in the field.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 28, 2010)

redbull said:


> COOL! Thanks, I'm gonna do this when i go to the gym before work tomorrow. I've seen this exercise done before, I guess we can file it under the "functional" workout. I hope it works in the field.


 
It does.  Believe me.  You'll love it.  Keep me posted and good luck.


----------

